# Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

In der Schweizer Fernsehsendung Kassensturz wurde gestern Abend ein ca. 10 minütiger Beitrag über das Schicksal der Aale am Kraftwerk Schaffhausen ausgestrahlt. 

Aufgedeckt hatte die Zustände dort das Schweizer Angelmagazin Petri Heil. Auf der Webseite des Angelmagazins gibt es dazu auch einen ausführlichen Bericht: «Ökostrom» mit Fischgeschnetzeltem





SRF1 | Kassensturz: Todesfalle Kraftwerk: Tausende Aale verenden grausam


----------



## RedWolf (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

hab ich heute in einem Schweizer Angelmagazin gelesen und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten:

https://www.petri-heil.ch/oekostrom-mit-fischgeschnetzeltem/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Wie der Herr im Video sagte, der Aal hat ein Anrecht auf Leben wie jedes andere Tier auch.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

@RedWolf
Danke für den Hinweis, wir hatten dazu auch schon ne Meldung - ich habe das mal zusammengeführt. 

Interessanter Bericht. Vor allem schön, dass der auch mal ein paar Minuten Laufzeit hat. Normalerweise wird sowas ja in maximal 180 Sekunden abgehandelt. 

Gute Arbeit auch von den Petri-Heil Leuten - Durch die Unterwasseraufnahmen ist das Problem nicht mehr wegzudiskutieren.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Der Strom ist doch für das gute Gewissen der Menschen!

Genauso bescheuert wie "Bio-Kunden", die denken sie tun was für die Welt, wenn sie "Bio" kaufen - dann aber der Wagen mit Bananen aus CostaRica, Erdbeeren aus Afrika, Kräuter aus dem nahen Osten bis Asien voll liegt.

An die Gesamt-Ökobilanz eines Produktes denkt doch fast niemand oder hinterfragt dies und sein eigenes Konsumverhalten.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Ich versuche immer Ware aus der Umgebung g zu kaufen. Ob die deklarierung der Ware dann auch stimmt ist eine andere Sache.
Selbst beim Einkauf auf dem Wochenmarkt, sogar bei bauernladen gibt es schwarze Schafe.
Und Fisch?... nuja hier in köln ist numal kein Meer.
Da muss ich auf Ware aus anderen gebieten setzen. Msc sollte es aber schon sein.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Der Strom ist doch für das gute Gewissen der Menschen!


Das ist der K(n)ackpunkt.
Die Leute hören Öko-Strom. Muss gut und Umweltbewusst sein. Aber weiter nachdenken möchte der allgemeine Mensch nicht. Gut dass es dann ein solches Video gibt, welches gerade auf Facebook viral geht.

Unterstützenswert #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das ist der K(n)ackpunkt.
> Die Leute hören Öko-Strom. Muss gut und Umweltbewusst sein. Aber weiter nachdenken möchte der allgemeine Mensch nicht. Gut dass es dann ein solches Video gibt, welches gerade auf Facebook viral geht.
> 
> Unterstützenswert #6



Ich glaube man setzt auch voraus das Öko eben die bessere Variante und keinen Schaden verursacht. Das nennt man möglicherweise auch Vertrauen und zahlt sich eben nicht aus.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Die österreicher produzieren nur ökostrom, sagt man.
Und der wird komplett exportiert.

Woher bekommen die österreischen bürger ihren Strom?


----------



## Ladi74 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Die bekommen den billigen Atomstrom aus Tschechien!


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Ach so!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



bastido schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Ideologie gepaart mit mangelnder Weitsicht unter Ausblendung jeglicher Langzeitfolgen.



Oder aber Vertrauen weil man sich ein Leben lang nicht mit dem Leben im Wasser und der technischen Umsetzung eines Wasserkraftwerkes auseinander gesetzt hat.

Man mag es kaum glauben, manchmal sind andere Menschen nicht Dumm, sondern auf anderen Ebenen in ihrem Leben verankert. Aber sicherlich, wir Angler wissen um Ökologie...........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



bastido schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man will kann man jeden Unsinn irgendwie rechtfertigen. Keine Ahnung was das mit Anglern zu tun hat, wohl eher mit Fischen wie Aalen, die ja auf der Roten Liste stehen wie jeder weiß.



Der Beitrag wir durch einen Journalisten der Zeitschrift "Petri Heil" initiiert. Desweiteren spielt es doch keine Rolle welcher Fisch betroffen ist, bestmögliches Ziel muss es sein, *das keiner* dort verendet.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Habe keine Ahnung von wasserkraftwerken.
Ist es nicht möglich die Turbineneingänge zu sichern. Mit engen Gittern? Oder ist das unmöglich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Der Witz - ein bisschen nach Schaffhausen den Rhein runter, dann wirds mit Grünen, CDU und dem LFV-B-W vollends richtig absurd und elend.

Hatten wir alles schon gebracht, daher freue ich mich über die Schweizer Kollegen mit den Aufnahmen des Aalgeschnetzelten.

Hier zu den weiteren Infos, Wasserkaft, Aal, Versagen Politik und Verbände in B-W/BRD:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4576581


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nd dazu, wie gesagt:
> Und der Präsi vom LFV macht im Parlament Politik für MEHR Wasserkraft.....
> 
> Siehe Koalitionsvertrag
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



bastido schrieb:


> Hab ich etwas anderes geschrieben?
> Die Frage war ob das was mit Anglern oder "auf anderen Ebenen im Leben Verankerten" zu tun hat?
> Da ja weiterhin Kraftwerke in die Fischwanderwege gebaut werden ohne geeignete Maßnahmen für Wanderfreiheit zu entwickeln, trotz besseren Wissens, spreche ich von Ideologie. Den Begriff Vertrauen kann ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht verstehen.



Ich würde sagen das Ideologie hier keine Rolle spielt, sondern vielmehr Grundlegend beim Bau solcher Vorhaben durch Optimismus grundsätzlich vergessen wurde welcher Schaden entstehen kann, ähnlich wie bei Windkrafträdern wurde das einfach unterschätzt. Ingenieure sind oftmals hinter dem Schreibtisch in der Theorie gefangen und hier wird wohl der Knackpunkt sein. Erlebt man doch bei vielen technischen Dingen im Leben.

Das du nicht Verstehst, das man ein gewisses Vertrauen in Entscheidungsträger setzt, die bei der Umsetzung von vorhaben auf gesellschaftlicher Ebene in Form von weniger umweltbelastendem Strom solche Probleme bedacht werden. Ich schrieb ja, manche Menschen haben andere Sorgen, als sich mit Wasserkraftwerken zu beschäftigen, dafür haben wir Experten, die eben versagt haben.

 Hier wollte man an einer Win-Win Situation arbeiten, am Ende hat genau jener ohne Stimme das Nachsehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das Ideologie hier keine Rolle spielt, sondern vielmehr Grundlegend beim Bau solcher Vorhaben durch Optimismus grundsätzlich vergessen wurde welcher Schaden entstehen kann, ähnlich wie bei Windkrafträdern wurde das einfach unterschätzt. Ingenieure sind oftmals hinter dem Schreibtisch in der Theorie gefangen und hier wird wohl der Knackpunkt sein. Erlebt man doch bei vielen technischen Dingen im Leben.



Da muss ich dir mal als Ingenieur ganz heftig widersprechen. Solche Dinge sind meist sowohl den Ingenieuren als auch den Kunden von vorn herein bekannt und werden in internen Projektplänen ganz offen kommuniziert. Und dann findet eine Abwägung der Prioritäten statt.

Beispiel Senkung des CO2-Ausstoßes: Natürlich ist den Experten hinreichend bekannt, welche ökologischen Probleme sich mit Wasserkraft, On-Shore und Off-Shore-Windparks, Hochspannungstrassen quer durch Deutschland etc. verbinden. Die von der Politik ausgegebene Priorisierung liegt aber in der Senkung des CO2-Ausstoßes, welche ohne Wasser- und Windkraft nicht realisierbar ist. Und bei zu hohen Kosten für die Anlagen winken die Investoren ab. Deshalb wird eine ökologische Schädigung ganz bewusst in Kauf genommen.

Ihr würdet euch wundern, wie knallhart solche Abwägungen in jedem Projekt stattfinden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir mal als Ingenieur ganz heftig widersprechen. Solche Dinge sind meist sowohl den Ingenieuren als auch den Kunden von vorn herein bekannt und werden in internen Projektplänen ganz offen kommuniziert. Und dann findet eine Abwägung der Prioritäten statt.
> 
> Beispiel Senkung des CO2-Ausstoßes: Natürlich ist den Experten hinreichend bekannt, welche ökologischen Probleme sich mit Wasserkraft, On-Shore und Off-Shore-Windparks, Hochspannungstrassen quer durch Deutschland etc. verbinden. Die von der Politik ausgegebene Priorisierung liegt aber in der Senkung des CO2-Ausstoßes, welche ohne Wasser- und Windkraft nicht realisierbar ist. Und bei zu hohen Kosten für die Anlagen winken die Investoren ab. Deshalb wird eine ökologische Schädigung ganz bewusst in Kauf genommen.
> 
> Ihr würdet euch wundern, wie knallhart solche Abwägungen in jedem Projekt stattfinden.



Hätte ich so auch nicht erwartet, aber wenn ihr natürlich im Wettbewerb bei Ausschreibungen steht und den besseren Preis bieten möchtet, dann ergeben sich solche Probleme wohl.

Dennoch Frage ich mich, ob genau dieser Weg eingeschlagen wurde ohne Berücksichtigung der Lebewesen im Wasser, schließlich geht so ein Vorhaben doch auch durch Ausschüsse oder nicht ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



bastido schrieb:


> Da diese Kraftwerke, wie hier von Thomas oft thematisiert, weiter gebaut werden, kann man sich wohl kaum mit Unkenntnis rausreden, dies sollte bis auf den letzten Schreibtisch vorgedrungen sein.
> Ich weiß auch nicht wo ich irgendeine Produktwahl in Frage gestellt hätte. Irgendwie interpretierst Du gerne Sachen in Geschriebenes, mit einem vorgefertigten Muster Deines Gegenüber im Kopf. Das macht es nicht einfach.
> Ich habe grundsätzlich nix gegen Ökostrom.



Ich habe den Absatz mit der Produktwahl vor deinem Zitieren gelöscht, weshalb greifst du es dann auf ? Es war an jemand anderen Gerichtet und ausserhalb des Kontext zu dir.

Da warst du schneller, also spar dir den Vorwurf !


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



bastido schrieb:


> Ok., habe ich nicht gesehen, ist gelöscht.



Hast aber recht, hätte ich es an dich gerichtet, wäre es falsch gewesen, weil du damit nichts zu tun hattest. Kam dann falsch rüber, weil der Post raus war. Also Sorry, das geht auch auf meine Kappe. #t


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



> Woher bekommen die österreischen bürger ihren Strom?


Wenn die Sonne scheint und Wind weht, kriegen die nicht nur Strom aus Bayern, sondern auch noch Geld dafür, dass sie den Strom abnehmen.  Einkauf zu negativen Preisen nennt man das.

Dann pumpen sie ihre Speicherseen voll und verkaufen den Strom im Winter wieder nach Bayern.

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, Wasserkraft ist doch absolut tierleidfrei, sagt zumindestens PETA. Und wer wollte daran schon zweifeln????  (Ironiemodus aus)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dennoch Frage ich mich, ob genau dieser Weg eingeschlagen wurde ohne Berücksichtigung der Lebewesen im Wasser, schließlich geht so ein Vorhaben doch auch durch Ausschüsse oder nicht ?



Kleine Anekdote: Ich habe mal in einem lockeren Gespräch mit einem Staatssekretär angemerkt, dass die Verbauungen und Wasserkraftwerke ganz maßgeblich für den Rückgang der Aalpopulation verantwortlich sind.  
Seine Antwort: "Ja, das ist nicht schön. Aber die Welt ändert sich halt und die Saurier sind auch irgendwann mal ausgestorben. Man wird nicht alle Tierarten retten können."


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote: Ich habe mal in einem lockeren Gespräch mit einem Staatssekretär angemerkt,


Politik(er), gleichzeitig Verbandler und Wasserkraft - noch Fragen zur Verarsche?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der zweite Punkt ist, dass sowohl Grüne (eh klar) wie nun auch CDU vor allem die kleine Wasserkraft ausbauen wollen.
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote: Ich habe mal in einem lockeren Gespräch mit einem Staatssekretär angemerkt, dass die Verbauungen und Wasserkraftwerke ganz maßgeblich für den Rückgang der Aalpopulation verantwortlich sind.
> Seine Antwort: "Ja, das ist nicht schön. Aber die Welt ändert sich halt und die Saurier sind auch irgendwann mal ausgestorben. Man wird nicht alle Tierarten retten können."



Durchaus klar, solche Exemplare bedeutsamer Weitsichtigkeit begegnen einem im Leben täglich. Was mir mehr Bauchschmerzen macht ist einfach der Mangel an Logik der sich Abzeichnet oder eben diese pure Ignoranz.

Es ist doch logisch, das Turbinen, die ohne weiteres biologische Masse aufsaugen dieser dann auch wenn Lebewesen Schaden durch mechanische Einwirkung zufügt. 

Wenn dann der Bau an einer Strecke geplant ist, wird dies doch beantragt und geprüft. Es kann doch nicht sein, das *Niemand *bei all den Projekten auf soetwas aufmerksam macht ?

Denn Betrachtung findet das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit doch schon, aber gut, das Grundproblem von Profit und Kadavergehorsam ist ja eine menschliche Tugend.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Hallo,



> Politik(er), gleichzeitig Verbandler und Wasserkraft - noch Fragen zur Verarsche?



Ist doch beim NABU ähnlich, wenn es um Windräder geht.

Da sieht man ein paar geschredderte Rotmilane und Fledermäuse auch nicht mehr so eng.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn dann der Bau an einer Strecke geplant ist, wird dies doch beantragt und geprüft. Es kann doch nicht sein, das *Niemand *bei all den Projekten auf soetwas aufmerksam macht ?
> 
> Denn Betrachtung findet das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit doch schon, aber gut, das Grundproblem von Profit und Kadavergehorsam ist ja eine menschliche Tugend.



Natürlich wird das beantragt und geprüft, genau wie z.B. die Erschließung neuer Tagebaue , die mit noch erheblich größerer Umweltzerstörung verbunden sind (Ich stamme aus der Lausitz). Oder die tägliche Flächenversiegelung in Deutschland (pro Tag in Bayern eine Fläche, die 25 Fußballfeldern gleich kommt). Oder die Streckenführung der Hochspannungstrassen. Oder, oder ...

Und am Ende der Prüfung gibt es eine Abwägung der Interessen und Auswirkungen. Und diese Abwägung geht bei weitem nicht immer im Sinne des Naturschutzes aus. Deutschland ist ein Industrieland und hat die dichteste Besiedelung in Europa, mit allen damit verbundenen Konsequenzen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

real,- Ökostrom & Ökogas: jetzt zum günstigen Tarif wechseln!

http://www.real.de/ökostrom.html

Man darf sogar mit grünem Strom aus 100% deutscher Wasserkraft werben. So aufgeklärt ist Deutschland


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> real,- Ökostrom & Ökogas: jetzt zum günstigen Tarif wechseln!
> 
> http://www.real.de/ökostrom.html
> 
> Man darf sogar mit grünem Strom aus 100% deutscher Wasserkraft werben. So aufgeklärt ist Deutschland


Da kann ich nur Ko.....!


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Auch zu viel zu Abend gegessen......
Stimmt schon mir kommt es auch immer hoch...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> real,- Ökostrom & Ökogas: jetzt zum günstigen Tarif wechseln!
> 
> http://www.real.de/ökostrom.html
> 
> Man darf sogar mit grünem Strom aus 100% deutscher Wasserkraft werben. So aufgeklärt ist Deutschland



Das Ganze sieht allerdings bei Windstrom nicht anders aus. Da werden nur andere Viecher gekillt.
Und Biomasse laugt unsere Böden aus.
PV-Anlagen töten zwar keine Tiere, erzeugen aber ein erhebliches Entsorgungsproblem.

Stromerzeugung ist nie ökologisch.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Wer braucht den Stromerzeuger?
Der kommt aus der Steckdose....
Weiter denkt heute ...

Wie glauben die eigendlich wie es weitergehen soll...
Wenn jetzt auch noch Elektroautos kommen sollen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wie glauben die eigendlich wie es weitergehen soll...
> Wenn jetzt auch noch Elektroautos kommen sollen



100% Elektroautos in Deutschland würden den Strombedarf gerade mal um ca. 12% erhöhen. Das ist beherrschbar. 

Aber der Ökostromanteil liegt in Deutschland aktuell gerade mal bei um die 30% und soll perspektivisch auf 70+ % hoch. Siemens hat heute gerade die erfolgreiche Pilotierung einer 8MW Windturbine gemeldet (technologisch übrigens eine super Ingenieursleistung). Wer ein wenig Durchblick bzgl. Stromerzeugung hat weiß, dass 70+ % "Ökostrom" gaaaanz viele solcher Windräder (vor allem auf See) und nicht unerheblich viel Wasserkraftwerke benötigen, um deutsche Industriestandorte mit Strom zu versorgen. Da wird der Aal ganz schnell zur Verhandlungsmasse.

Zum Thema Elektroautos: Informiert euch mal, wie heute Lithium gewonnen wird: http://www.focus.de/wissen/weltraum...nsere-mobilitaet-sichern-soll_aid_451601.html

Öko ist anders


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Ach ja Batterien braucht es dafür auch. Stimmt ja.
Wie werden die entsorgt.
Alles klar zu viel Menschen auf der erde.
Werden tritt als erster zur Entsorgung an.
Quatsch geht auch nicht is ja wieder biomüll.
Ihr merkt, ich bin schon wieder Bein sarkasmus


----------



## Frame (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Klar ist da erheblicher Lösungsbedarf, ich kenne auch die Aalkadaver die aus dem Neckar am Rhein bei Worms angespült werden.

Es kann aber nicht sein, dass pauschal immer die Schuld den "Grünen usw." zugeschoben wird wie einige hier das gerne tun!
(Bedenkt einfach mal unabhängig vom Hobby wo wir ohne die insgesamt wären. Die Pop-Ikonen von denen mal außen vor. Jede Partei hat ihre "Knallkopp-Polemik-Fraktion"...)

Was wäre denn aus Sicht der Angler nun ,
(meine eigene Sicht ist mir klar als Angler und Jäger)

wenn beim geplanten Transport von 15 Castoren auf dem Neckar durch dicht besiedelte Gebiete ein Unglück, Havarie etc. passiert |bigeyes?

Nicht nur der Neckar, auch der gesamte Rhein ab Mannheim wäre betroffen.

Das interessiert von den Anglern aber anscheinend bisher im Vorfeld keine Sau#t.

Schon sonderbar...!

Ich bin weiss Gott ein großer Aalliebhaber, aber lieber paar tote Vögel und mehr Promotion für die Aale als nochmal son Mist wie Tschernobyl oder Fukushima usw..
-------------------------------------------------------
Hier mal die Info zum Castortransport. Da gehört auch protestiert und zwar ordentlich (gewaltfrei natürlich...!)
Kann nicht angehen, Castoren auf Wasserwegen. Es gab auch schon beinahe Katastrophen, aber von der Öffentlichkeit weitgehend unbemerkt.
-----------------------------------------------------------

Lieber F**** M****,
voraussichtlich noch in diesem Frühjahr  werden die ersten von 15 Castoren, beladen mit hochradioaktivem Atommüll  vom AKW Obrigheim zum AKW Neckarwestheim verschifft – 50 Kilometer auf  dem Neckar an dicht besiedelten Wohngebieten entlang. 
Das  Zwischenlager für Castoren in Neckarwestheim befindet sich in einem  Steinbruch, dessen poröser Untergrund völlig ungeeignet für die  Einlagerung hochradioaktiver Abfälle ist. Aber offenbar ist diese  Atommüllverschiebung für die ENBW die kostengünstigste Lösung, so dass  auch die unkalkulierbaren Risiken eines Schiffstransportes in Kauf  genommen werden ...
Schon Ende letzten Jahres hat sich ein Bündnis  aus mehreren örtlichen Bürgerinitiativen und Umweltschutzorganisationen  gegründet, das Proteste gegen diese unsinnigen und gefährlichen  Transporte vorbereitet. .ausgestrahlt ist mit dabei.
Wir wenden  uns heute an Dich, weil kreativer und wirkungsvoller Protest von vielen  Aktiven und ihren Ideen lebt. Bitte nimm Dir wenige Minuten Zeit, um an  einer kleinen Umfrage teilzunehmen. Das hilft uns einzuschätzen, wie  groß die Bereitschaft der Atomkraft-Gegner*innen in der Region ist, die  Aktion „Neckar castorfrei!“ zu unterstützen und zu begleiten.
Und wir sind gespannt auf Deine Vorschläge.
https://www.surveymonkey.de/r/Neckar-Castor
Schon  am 21. Januar startet in den Orten entlang der Castor-Route eine  „Info-Welle“, bei der Du Dich über die geplanten Transporte informieren  oder gern auch schon mitwirken kannst an den Aktionen und Infoständen. 
Am  selben Tag findet in Buchen eine von der Bürgerinitiative gegen  Müllgeschäfte (BIGMÜG) organisierte Demo gegen „freigemessenen“  radioaktiven Bauschutt auf Hausmülldeponien statt. Treffpunkt ist die  Buchener Fußgängerzone um 11 Uhr.
Am übernächsten Wochenende gibt  es also gute Gelegenheiten Anti-Atom-Flagge zu zeigen für einen  sofortigen Atomausstieg, für ein Ende der Atommüllproduktion und für  eine Vermeidung sinnloser und gefährlicher Atomtransporte!
Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Kam grade in der Medienbeobachtung rein zum Thema:
http://www.srf.ch/news/schweiz/die-suche-nach-dem-ungefaehrlichen-fisch-abstieg-ins-meer


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das beantragt und geprüft, genau wie z.B. die Erschließung neuer Tagebaue , die mit noch erheblich größerer Umweltzerstörung verbunden sind (Ich stamme aus der Lausitz). Oder die tägliche Flächenversiegelung in Deutschland (pro Tag in Bayern eine Fläche, die 25 Fußballfeldern gleich kommt). Oder die Streckenführung der Hochspannungstrassen. Oder, oder ...
> 
> Und am Ende der Prüfung gibt es eine Abwägung der Interessen und Auswirkungen. Und diese Abwägung geht bei weitem nicht immer im Sinne des Naturschutzes aus. Deutschland ist ein Industrieland und hat die dichteste Besiedelung in Europa, mit allen damit verbundenen Konsequenzen.



Würde doch aber bedeuten das wir den Schutz gleich abhaken können, wozu dann der Aufwand. Allerdings sieht man hier wieder die Irreführung der Politik, die auf der einen Seite die Wirtschaft bedient, auf der anderen Seite dem Bürger das Geld für "Umweltschutz" aus der Tasche zieht und damit Mode macht um Stimmen für den Wahlkampf zu generieren.

Danke für deine Einblicke, kurz, Bündig, Aufklärend.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Da ist mir dieser "Ökostrom" aber erst einmal tausendmal lieber als eine über 20tausend Jahre andauerende nachhaltige Zerstörung unsere aller Lebensgrundlagen in ganz Europa durch eine Havarie nur eines Atommeilers! 

Die Probleme eines Wasserkraftwerkes lässt sich technisch lösen, der Supergau nicht!

Dieses Problem scheint einigen nicht bewusst zu sein, vor allen denen nicht, die 1986 noch nicht bewusst erlebt haben oder ungeboren waren und Fukushima vermeintlich weit weg zu sein scheint!

Das die Entsorgung ebenfalls massive Probleme verursacht, scheint ebenfalls keinem bewusst zu sein! Stichwort ist hier "Asse"! Da droht dann beim Austritt von Wasser die Verseuchung ganzer Flußsysteme und Landschaften bis zur Nordsee, weshalb das dort einfach reingekippte Zeuch auch wieder raus muss!

Zum Glück liegen Asse, Schacht Konrad, Gorleben und Morsleben nicht vor Eurer Haustür, oder? Ist ja weit weg, was kümmert es Euch! Da ist es natürlich einfach hier zur geistigen Erleichterung nur rumzulamentieren.

Daher schöne Grüße und besten Dank aus der Region Deutschlands, in der der Atommüll entsorgt wird und werden soll, der für Euren billigen Atomstrom produziert wird.

Hier kann man sich anmelden: https://www.naturstrom.de/privatkunden/?gclid=CPjbou788NECFSsW0wodJQYNpA

Ist ganz einfach tut auch nicht weh! Ist hier sogar günstiger als der Grundversorger! Und ja, man kann sich als Kunde auch dahin wenden und das Problem ansprechen.

Ja und ich fühle mich auch besser, wenn ich anhand meiner Stromabrechnung sehe, was an co2 und Atommüll gegenüber diesen fossilen und atomaren Stromerzeugungen eingespart wurde.

Btw: Aufgrund der Verweigerungshaltung der südlichen Bundesländer zur Umstellung auf regenerative Energien müssen wir nun auch noch die Überlandleitungen Wahle-Meklar ertragen! Auch dafür nochmals Danke schön!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Offensichtlich gibt's noch keine technische Lösung für den Abstieg. Mir ist aber immer noch schleierhaft, warum Aale oberhalb dieser WKA besetzt werden.


----------



## Lorenz (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich gibt's noch keine technische Lösung für den Abstieg.



Wasserkraftschnecke
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserkraftschnecke

VLH (very low head) Turbine
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaplan-Turbine#VLH-Turbine
...


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Btw: Aufgrund der Verweigerungshaltung der südlichen Bundesländer zur Umstellung auf regenerative Energien müssen wir nun auch noch die Überlandleitungen Wahle-Meklar ertragen! Auch dafür nochmals Danke schön!



Hallo,

hat mit Verweigerungshaltung weniger zu tun. Es ist halt so, dass wir hier im Süden allenfalls die Hälfte an Wind abbekommen wie in den nördlicheren Gefilden; und die Hälfte Wind an einem Windrad bedeutet ja nicht die Hälfte Strom, sondern nur ein Achtel. Im Süden der Republik kann eine Windkraftanlage niemals wirtschaftlich betrieben werden und "rentiert" sich nur durch die Subventionen. Oder deutlicher gesagt: ist Unsinn.

Gruß Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wasserkraftschnecke
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserkraftschnecke
> 
> VLH (very low head) Turbine
> ...



Danke für den Beitrag. Von der VLH Turbine lese ich das erste Mal. Nach ersten Recherchen sind beide Anlagen immer noch umstritten. Winfried Klein von der Ig Lahn behauptet, dass bei Wasserschnecken ein scharfer Grat entstehen kann, der zu Fischschäden führen kann.
Besser als herkömmliche Kaplanturbinen scheinen beide zu sein. Warum die VLH trotz offensichtlich schlechterem Wirkungsgrad nicht vorgeschrieben werden, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Atomkraft hin oder her. Wir alle wollen Licht haben,ps4.pc und mit elektrische Werkzeuge arbeiten. Deutschland importiert billigen Strom aus Romanien und schicken unsere gelben Saecke dort hin.
Die sichere Automenergie in Hamburg wurde in den 90 abgeschaltet. 

Zum Glueck produziert die UK noch sicheren Atomenergie selber. Die groessten Energieunternehmen sind mittlerweile Franzosen und kaufen die Energieunternehmen dort would es am billigsten 
ist.

Das Aale zerstueckelt werden ist ueblich.
Hamburg hat Millionen investiert um keine Aale mehr ins Kuehlwasser der Atomkraftwerke zu bekommen.man.hatten trotzdem etliche Aale die es nicht schaften


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Btw: Aufgrund der Verweigerungshaltung der südlichen Bundesländer zur Umstellung auf regenerative Energien müssen wir nun auch noch die Überlandleitungen Wahle-Meklar ertragen! Auch dafür nochmals Danke schön!



Ein wenig Ahnung sollte man schon haben, wenn man solche Statements abgibt. Jetzt mal zu den Fakten:

Bayern hat bereits 2014 12% seines Strombedarfs durch PV-Anlagen abgedeckt. Das waren mehr als 11 Mrd. kWh Strom! Was in Bayern nur in sehr begrenztem Umfang sinnvoll ist sind Windkraftanlagen. Die brauchen flaches Land.

Und jetzt kommen wir zur spannenden Frage, warum die HGÜ-Leitungen vom Norden in den Süden notwendig sind: Bei uns im Süden sitzt die Industrie, bei euch im Norden entstehen die Offshore-Windparks (die im Gegensatz zu den Onshore-Anlagen richtig heftig Strom einspeisen, und zwar verhältnismäßig zuverlässig). Das Märchen von der dezentralen Energieversorgung funktioniert nämlich nur (leidlich) zur Abdeckung des Strombedarfs von Haushalten, nicht aber zur Abdeckung des riesigen Strombedarfs der Industrie. Und die hat überhaupt keinen Bock, vom schwarz regierten Süden in den rot-grünen Norden zu ziehen. |supergri Will man jetzt also Abnehmer für den tollen Windstrom finden, muss der in den Süden.

So wenig spektakulär ist manchmal die Realität. #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Atomkraft hin oder her. Wir alle wollen Licht haben,ps4.pc und mit elektrische Werkzeuge arbeiten. Deutschland importiert billigen Strom aus Romanien und schicken unsere gelben Saecke dort hin.
> Die sichere Automenergie in Hamburg wurde in den 90 abgeschaltet.
> 
> Zum Glueck produziert die UK noch sicheren Atomenergie selber. Die groessten Energieunternehmen sind mittlerweile Franzosen und kaufen die Energieunternehmen dort would es am billigsten
> ist.



Es gibt keine sicheren Atomkraftwerke. Es gibt nur minimierte Risiken. Und wenn ein so ein Ding in GB hochgeht, seid ihr am Arxxx. So siehts aus.
Genau so wie es kein Entsorgungskonzept für den Müll gibt.

Und die tollen Franzosen beziehen jedes Jahr im Sommer Strom aus Deutschland, weil sie wegen Wassermangel ihre Reaktoren runterfahren müssen.

Grüße von einem Dipl.-Ing. für Kraftwerkstechnik |wavey:

PS: Für den Abriss des AKW Fokushima und die Beseitigung der Folgeschäden werden in Japan aktuell ca. 1,2 Mrd, € jährlich aufgewendet und man geht davon aus, dass die Summe in den kommenden Jahren auf 4 Mrd. € pro Jahr steigt. Für die kommenden ca. 40 Jahre!


----------



## Sneep (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Hallo,

Hier wird eine Fragestellung, welche die Wasserkraftlobby ins Spiel gebracht hat einfach übernommen ohne sie zu hinterfragen.
Die Entscheidung fällt  ja nicht zwischen Atomstrom und Strom aus Wasserkraft. Was auch ein Witz wäre, angesichts der Menge an produziertem Strom  aus Wasserkraft.

Der Anteil der Wasserkraft an der Stromerzeugung in DE =3,4%
Insgesamt  7.700 Anlagen , davon 450 große >1 Mw
Die 350 größten Anlagen produzieren 95% des Wasserkraftstroms
7.350 kleine Anlagen produzieren 5% des Wasserkraftstroms

Das sind 5% von 3,5 %! Wenn alle Kleinkraftwerke über Nacht vom Netz gingen, würde das keiner bemerken.
Damit wir uns im klaren sind, worüber wir hier sprechen.
Diese Kleinanlagen sind die wahre Pest. Wenn man Ertrag und  Schäden gegenüberstellt wird der wahre Irrsinn deutlich.Eine kleine WKA dient nicht der Rettung der Erde, sondern der Altersversorgung des Besitzers.

 Seit dem die Stromlobby vor Ort schon einmal Gegenwind verspürt, gibt es nur noch "Fischfreundliche Anlagen".
Das ist so lange alles ganz toll, bis diese Anlagen mit der Wirklichkeit am Fluss kollidieren. Dann reißt  man die aber auch nicht mehr ab.
Es wird immer von Häxelanlagen gesprochen. Den Tod in der Turbine kann man mit einem Feinrechen vor der Turbine wirksam vermeiden . In NRW sind mindestens 20 mm Rechen vorgeschrieben, in Aal-Prioritätsgewässern  15 und in Lachs Prioritätsgewässern 10 mm Rechenabstand.
Wir sollten auch mit einer neuen "Fischfreundlichen" Anlage beglückt werden. Im Test hat sie mal eben 6 % aller Smolts getötet. Die Untersuchung auf Aale  folgt in diesem Herbst.Nicht erfasst sind Fische, die später eingingen. 
Zudem muss 2x im Jahr der Kies unterhalb der Anlage abgebaggert werden um den Auslauf nicht zu verstopfen.

Über gut konstruierte große WKA kann man reden. 
Die kleine Wasserkraft ist ein Irrsinn ohne Beispiel.

Die kleine Wasserkraft ist entweder entweder wirtschaftlich oder aber Fischfreundlich. Beides geht offensichtlich nicht.
(Zitat Bundesumweltamt).


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

nicht immer sind wir uns einig - her schon


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> PS: Für den Abriss des AKW Fokushima und die Beseitigung der Folgeschäden werden in Japan aktuell ca. 1,2 Mrd, € jährlich aufgewendet und man geht davon aus, dass die Summe in den kommenden Jahren auf 4 Mrd. € pro Jahr steigt. Für die kommenden ca. 40 Jahre!



Für Japan allerdings Peanuts......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für Japan allerdings Peanuts......



Das glaube ich gar nicht. Betrachte allein, wieviel nutzbare Fläche auf längere Sicht verloren ist, inklusive Sperrgebieten für Landwirtschaft und Fischerei etc. Gerade in einem dicht besiedelten Land wie Japan verursacht das enorme Probleme.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das glaube ich gar nicht. Betrachte allein, wieviel nutzbare Fläche auf längere Sicht verloren ist, inklusive Sperrgebieten für Landwirtschaft und Fischerei etc. Gerade in einem dicht besiedelten Land wie Japan verursacht das enorme Probleme.



Du hast von Geld geschrieben, nicht nutzbare Fläche.


----------



## MarkusZ (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*



> Die kleine Wasserkraft ist ein Irrsinn ohne Beispiel


So wie es bisher meist gelaufen ist, würde ich da nicht widersprechen.

Kleinwasserkraftwerke mit Querbauten oder Ausleitern in Flüsse  mit Salmoniden/Nasenbestand etc. bauen zu lassen und auch noch  drauf zu hoffen, das die ohnehin knappen Restwassermengen auch wirklich eingehalten werden kann man aus gesamtwirtschaftlicher und ökologischer Sicht kaum nachvollziehen.

Aber zum Subventionen melken für die Betreiber natürlich der absolute Hit.  

Darf man mal gespannt sein, ob Aquakin wirklich fischfreundliche Flachwasseranlagen zustande bringt.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls stark darauf, auch wenn die aus Fürth sind.|bla:

http://www.wiwo.de/technologie/gree...uerther-startup-die-wasserkraft/13551216.html


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. Februar 2017)

*Von wegen grüner Strom...*

Ich habe gerade auf Seite vom Blinker einen netten Film über die achso saubere Wasserkraft in der Schweiz gesehen.
http://www.srf.ch/play/tv/kassenstu...ausam?id=53cb24b9-4313-4271-8b98-e1821fefa757
Möglicherweise sollten sich doch unserer Schutz und Rechtsfreunde der verschiedenen Organisationen mal damit beschäftigen.
Dann hätten sie genügend zu tun und würden die Angler und Jäger mal in Ruhe lassen. Leider haben die Betreiber bis 2030 Zeit das Problem zu lösen


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aalgeschnetzeltes und Ökostrom*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar aus Fürth, aber das ist mir doch zu utopisch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------

